# G+ App Video Playback



## LucidAce (Jul 23, 2012)

So I have 2 family members with the HTC One X on ATT (I use a rooted GNex), and they were having some issue with the Google + app on their phones. They were telling me they couldn't play the videos in posts. I figured they hadn't updated the app in a while etc and assumed I'd be able to get it sorted out quite quickly when we got together on Christmas. But I ran stuck. Every time I tried to play a video it would launch the mobile version of the G+ website for that post. From there I could request the desktop site and play the video, but on my phone it plays directly in the app. The fact that I couldn't uninstall the stock browser made troubleshooting more difficult that I had hoped, and after about an hour I was out of ideas.

Anybody have any experience and insight on this? I've been trying to find info on the web but have been getting nowhere.


----------

